# Introduction



## 'til i get it right (10 h ago)

Hello. I'm new here, separated (I think--we haven't communicated in a few weeks), and feeling really isolated and in limbo.

He's many states away at a new job, with no intention of returning, in my opinion.

I would like to support others if I can and feel a part of a community. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry to hear this for you! There are lots of good people here who can help you get through it! Just post your story when you can.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

👋 hello. Many will help where they ca. if you allow them to read your situation.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

'til i get it right said:


> Hello. I'm new here, separated (I think--we haven't communicated in a few weeks), and feeling really isolated and in limbo.
> 
> He's many states away at a new job, with no intention of returning, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM!
Sorry to hear about your separation. Wanna talk about it?

Glad to have you here supporting others for sure!


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Post your story and all the "dirty laundry" (leave out the very personal stuff) - Family issues? Finance?
kids? past history? violation of marital contract? 

bummer - could be he has another fish on the line and you have yet to uncover?


----------

